# What type of paint protections do you use/recommend?



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello mates, ive got a 09 Jet Black gtr, recently suffered some slight hail stone damage on the clear coat, insurance has agreed to spray the whole car again at a nissan approved bodyshop that has resprayed gtr's and other expensive cars.

I have got no access to covered parking and i dont drive the car much as well

What type of paint protection and out door protection that you guys use or recommend ?

I am getting into this detailing my ride thingy and been reading up loads.

What could you guys do after claying the car to sustain the wet black look?

And since the paintwork would be new, what is the best way to protect it ? 

Thank you in advance guys.


----------



## Amgtogtr197 (Mar 24, 2017)

Your best option is going be paint protection film to defend against stone chips mate 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

If you have the time and the inclination, you can always apply a ceramic coating to the entire vehicle to better protect the car from the elements. I would suggest a mild polish of some sort after the clay stage before the application of any ceramic coating or LSP.

Or find a local professional detailer and have them inspect your car and give you a quotation for a full detail which would include any light paint correction and ceramic coating. 

PPF would be great but that is another expense. And choose your installer very carefully.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

without hesitation I would say use SPF over Film or Ceramic Coatings. It's semi permanent, can be machine and grit polished to the ultimate shine, resists stones, scratches and all manner of things. Plus its easily removed and doesnt tear off your paint underneath.


----------



## ShadyGTR (Aug 20, 2017)

I went with xpel and then a ceramic coating that is supported by the ppf manufacturer like fusion plus that works in conjunction so it***8217;s easier to keep the car clean but you need to go with a reputable fitter


----------

